# Houston Boat Show Day 1 - boats that caught my eye



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

1) The NauticStar 214 XTS SB - The boat I saw was loaded and equipped with the new Yamaha 150 SHO. All and all, this is a really nice well put together boat. The rigging and fit and finish were top notch. They used Deutsche electrical connectors and everything was shrink wrapped. The wiring was bundled and labeled (a tag on a wire that says Bilge for instance). This boat has the new XTS with the air assist chine and aft planing pods in addition to a small tunnel. The test data showed it with both livewells full, two fisherman and their gear and half a tank of gas, the boat drafted 10" at rest and would plane at 7". With the same load, the Yamaha performance bulletin maxed the boat out at 62 mph. The boat I saw had several options including jack plate, trim tabs, pop up cleats, Lowrance 7" touch, 150 sho, aluminum coastline trailer for 38k plus ttl.

2) The Epic 25. Ron Hoover has hull number one at the show. This is a well built boat, it is a vacuum bagged, resin infused hull. The wiring was well done and logically laid out. The transom seating was the widest and most comfortable I have seen in a boat this size. The boat has an enormous front and rear deck with loads of storage. Everything about the boat was standard except for the T-top and it was rigged with a Suzi 250 for 48k. When I spoke to the Epic rep, if you pull off the T-Top and go with a 300 Suzi you end up with a 60+ mph bay boat for around 47k with an aluminum trailer. (you would need to add goodies to this price like power pole, trolling motor, gps, ect...) I think that they have another hit on their hands.

3) In the oops they missed it category, I am going to go with the Contender 25 Bay. They make a bay boat and then try to configure the inside of it like an offshore boat. The front deck looks awkward and too low. It has cushions over the hatches that really shouldn't be there. The boat was lined with a coaming bolster that was below my knee and really served no purpose on this kind of boat. It was rigged with a 300 Yamaha and was priced closed to 90. I really think they need to go look at the front deck configuration. Given a choice, there is no way I would buy this boat over comparably priced boats. I think the 24' Yellowfin does a better job as a pure fishing boat and the 24' Boston Whaler does a better job as a hybrid fishing/family boat. 

Honorable mention boats

JH Performance B series boats. Those guys do a really nice job with the B240, love the boat and the layout. They did one with a black hull and console rigged with a t-top and reverse cooler seat with a 250 show for less then 60k. The boat was completely bad ***. I have fished on one before and it is tough to be the ride of the B240. I would also like to point out that guys running that company are a pleasure to deal with. They also had their cat boat which was pretty nice. I fish Galveston primarily so not a perfect fit for me but definitely worth looking at.

Lagoon Cat boats - If you want a big sturdy boat that will last you a lifetime, look no further. They had two 24' cats and one 27' and all three boats were constructed with 3/16 aluminum. The boats are constructed with hard chines but they are impressive machines. Change the anodes and the boat will outlive you. They also make a hell of a sturdy looking trailer.

Sarge Custom Rods - I bought my son a Sarge custom for his birthday last year and he loves the rod. I got to meet him today and he is a hell of a nice guy. Look him up when you are at the show, great rod and a great guy.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be looking for the new blackjack 24 rumored to be built for the last 4 years


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

txteltech said:


> I'll be looking for the new blackjack 24 rumored to be built for the last 4 years


I asked the guys at Redwing about that boat, it is a no go right now.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice write up and consensus. Well done!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Couple boats that stood out to me were ;

JH 185x.. Super nice boat. Great hull, looks like it could handle chop & run skinny. Layout was well thought out. Should be a awesome inshore boat. 

Tiburon.. Very impressive boat. Lots of storage, great layout. Interesting hull design.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

kja88 said:


> Couple boats that stood out to me were ;
> 
> JH 185x.. Super nice boat. Great hull, looks like it could handle chop & run skinny. Layout was well thought out. Should be a awesome inshore boat.
> 
> Tiburon.. Very impressive boat. Lots of storage, great layout. Interesting hull design.


Any one have any pictures of this one? I did not know they were coming out with a new model.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Any one have any pictures of this one? I did not know they were coming out with a new model.


Y'all stay away from my next boat. I'm going after it next week......:biggrin:

Guide buddy sent me this pic before they opened the doors.....


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Brete said:


> Y'all stay away from my next boat. I'm going after it next week......:biggrin:
> 
> Guide buddy sent me this pic before they opened the doors.....


Thanks for the picture. So is that a smaller version of there 23 Outlaw?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Thanks for the picture. So is that a smaller version of there 23 Outlaw?


Yes sir....as I understand it is....It's the first one they've built...

Now please...back slowly away.....


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The JH boats were awesome and I loved the new outlaw. The small Dargle HDX 23 was very interesting. Very small Shoalwater showing and not one Haynie I found. There was ample Bluewaves, Nauticstar and pontoon boats. Everything I saw no matter what the class was the same price as it was prior to the show. 

Maybe the deals are at the end of the show..


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Some pics I took the other day ..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

kja88 said:


> Some pics I took the other dad..
> 
> OK, OK....enough already.....nothing to see here folks.....move along....


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I asked them if they just chopped the butt off the 23? They said it's a whole new hull. Same design, but built from the ground up.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like the guys at JH / Sport Marine have done it again. Nice looking sled!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Has any seen the new BlackJack 24 or 25 footer, have they started building them yet?


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone snap pics of the SCBs?


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I only saw 3 scb boats.. I saw them all here in threads before the boat show


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope, Not yet, they say a wee bit longer?



txteltech said:


> Has any seen the new BlackJack 24 or 25 footer, have they started building them yet?


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

txteltech said:


> Has any seen the new BlackJack 24 or 25 footer, have they started building them yet?


I talked to the guys at Redwing, they said there isn't a final hull mold yet on the BlackJack 24.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

ut755ln said:


> I talked to the guys at Redwing, they said there isn't a final hull mold yet on the BlackJack 24.


Man that thing must be stuck in the Bermuda triangle been hearing rumors about that boat for years. I'm still hanging on to my 1997 Kenner 21vx but if I get a new one it'll be the black Jack 24 or 25, probably last boat I purchase.

Alot of good looking boats at the show, don't worry brete that JH will be waiting for yah, you sell your pathfinder yet?

Can't wait to go on Wednesday looking for a Bob's machine jackplate.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

txteltech said:


> Man that thing must be stuck in the Bermuda triangle been hearing rumors about that boat for years. I'm still hanging on to my 1997 Kenner 21vx but if I get a new one it'll be the black Jack 24 or 25, probably last boat I purchase.
> 
> Alot of good looking boats at the show, don't worry brete that JH will be waiting for yah, you sell your pathfinder yet?
> 
> Can't wait to go on Wednesday looking for a Bob's machine jackplate.


I haven't sold it yet. Had all the maintenance done on it then took off deer hunting for the month. I'm gonna see what kinda deal I can work. I'll probly take a beating but I want a smaller boat I can handle easier by myself. Worse comes to worse, I'll sell it in the spring. It's a very nice boat. Shouldn't have any trouble.....


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2nd year in a row I'm missing out. Love hearing you all's reports.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Put that NauticStar ShallowBay in the water and you'll be even more impressed. Love ours.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It's Outlaw or bust for me......unless there's a TranCat I stumble across at a good deal.....


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

yea that 18JH is sick and all that storage space man
and they can put 150 in the back too hmmmm


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out the new Sportsman 214 at the Premier Yamaha Booth. Definitely worth taking a look at.


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

Bahama 37 nuff said...


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Brete said:


> Y'all stay away from my next boat. I'm going after it next week......:biggrin:
> 
> Guide buddy sent me this pic before they opened the doors.....


Almost bought the boat a few minutes ago. Might go back in a few min if the wife gives the ok


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Badass boat bro goodluck tons of storage. And sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Better pull the trigger. I'll be there tomorrow......

And I don't need permission.......


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope, didn't get it. All yours. Beautiful boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

efish said:


> yea that 18JH is sick and all that storage space man
> and they can put 150 in the back too hmmmm


That boat would scoot with a 150. JH Outlaw is a great boat. Wouldn't mind a tower Outlaw


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That boat would scoot with a 150. JH Outlaw is a great boat. Wouldn't mind a tower Outlaw


Can't go 150. 130 is the max it's rated. I asked them today about a 150 and said they had just discussed it with the coast guard and they said nope.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Sportsman had several very nice boats.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Brete said:


> Y'all stay away from my next boat. I'm going after it next week......:biggrin:
> 
> Guide buddy sent me this pic before they opened the doors.....


What's the price on that good looking boat?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Sport Marine also has a new 22' B series boat on display. It is very nice. They need to advertise better. I had no clue they were coming out with 2 new hulls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Winters97gt said:


> Can't go 150. 130 is the max it's rated. I asked them today about a 150 and said they had just discussed it with the coast guard and they said nope.


when i was there first day 150 was on table if you really want it but i never got ok from them . 130 will do the job 
great boat 
thanks for the update


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if they can rig with the 135 HO, that motor pushes right around 150 hp.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

SSST said:


> I wonder if they can rig with the 135 HO, that motor pushes right around 150 hp.


No, that's a V6, same cubes and weight as the 150. They specifically told me yesterday the coast guard approved the boat to 130, that's it. So the most power anybody will get is a 115, unless they get a used 130 etec


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

TIMBOv2 said:


> What's the price on that good looking boat?


$30,250 at the boat show.. Rigged like it is.

Oh & if anyone was wondering what the MPH on it is. They said 35-38mph


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

PHINS said:


> Sport Marine also has a new 22' B series boat on display. It is very nice. They need to advertise better. I had no clue they were coming out with 2 new hulls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity...is the 22' B going to replace the current 21'? I agree with them not doing much advertising but I think they manage to keep busy enough without it, maybe that is their intentions.

I love my B240.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

How do yall feel about pricing?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I don't think it is going to replace the 21 just add to their portfolio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Reynolds4 said:


> Just out of curiosity...is the 22' B going to replace the current 21'? I agree with them not doing much advertising but I think they manage to keep busy enough without it, maybe that is their intentions.
> 
> I love my B240.


I'll ask tomorrow.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

kja88 said:


> $30,250 at the boat show.. Rigged like it is.
> 
> Oh & if anyone was wondering what the MPH on it is. They said 35-38mph


Not bad at all on price.
And I'm not really interested in doing 70-80 on the water. 40 ish is almost too fast in my 18' flat bottom.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea 35 to 42 almost all 19 do 
That's not bad at all
I spoke to Jhon again today and yes they can do 150 on the 18 JH so that to me best boat out there 
Goodluck with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

For that size with this kind off power

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

efish said:


> Yea 35 to 42 almost all 19 do
> That's not bad at all
> I spoke to Jhon again today and yes they can do 150 on the 18 JH so that to me best boat out there
> Goodluck with it
> ...


The USCG has a hard an fast reg on engine size, if the boat is 20' and under then you use the following formula to determine hp - Length x Width x 2 - 90.

so a boat that is 18' long with an 8' beam would be

18 x 8 = 144 x 2 = 288 - 90 = max hp of 198.

If the boat is 20' 1" you can strap a rocket on it. On a side note, the TPWD can write you a ticket for exceeding HP or occupancy based on the manufacturer tab. While the occupancy ticket will hold up in court, if you site the USCG reg the judge will dismiss it.

Someone had mentioned it earlier in the thread, here is a pic of the Sportsman 214 Bay.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Not bad at all on price.
> And I'm not really interested in doing 70-80 on the water. 40 ish is almost too fast in my 18' flat bottom.


It sold.......


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

ut755ln said:


> The USCG has a hard an fast reg on engine size, if the boat is 20' and under then you use the following formula to determine hp - Length x Width x 2 - 90.
> 
> so a boat that is 18' long with an 8' beam would be
> 
> ...


so do think they gonna sell a boat with a 115 or 130 or 150 on the 18.5 JH SO WE CAN GET TICKETS ? not saying ur wrong just i don't think these guys will do some like that


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Brete said:


> It sold.......


did you buy it? if you did good for you and good luck man badass boat i love it


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

:bounce::an4:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

efish said:


> did you buy it? if you did good for you and good luck man badass boat i love it


Wasn't me unfortunately......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Winters97gt said:


> :bounce::an4:


I spent a lot of time talking to their rep about this boat.....any comments? I've never been in one....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Enjoyed the show today!
Things
That stuck out:
1) sick yellowfin 24 bay boat
2) Boston whalers larger boats........ Wow
3)Dargel Kat's at Mt. Houston marine...... Schwing
4) $8 beers
5) Louie bowman, what a helpful guy
6) shallow sport gray x3 and the wiring, very impressed
7)Tiburon, cool boat and hats off to ya' 
8) wetsounds like 12 sweater Polaris 
9) $141k purple ski centurion........ What......
10) 20' pure bay


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Brete said:


> Wasn't me unfortunately......


lol yea he did say he sold few


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Brete said:


> I spent a lot of time talking to their rep about this boat.....any comments? I've never been in one....


19 cat ? sick boat you will love it


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

efish said:


> 19 cat ? sick boat you will love it


Yep, just wondering how it will do in heavy chop in West Bay?


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Brete said:


> I spent a lot of time talking to their rep about this boat.....any comments? I've never been in one....


Putting my down payment on it in the morning. I've been on the 21 twice and it's a bad boy. My boat stays in SPI so this one will too. Perfect for down there.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Brete said:


> Yep, just wondering how it will do in heavy chop in West Bay?


it will beat you up. but heck any 18 or 19 will do the same in heavy chop
light boat runs skinny and texas marine sells the 19 for really good price i got a great deal on my 19 from them brad at texas marine good guy


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Brete said:


> Yep, just wondering how it will do in heavy chop in West Bay?


No, I wouldn't run one in west bay, and hell no in east bay.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Winters97gt said:


> No, I wouldn't run one in west bay, and hell no in east bay.


Thanks....the deeper I get into this new boat thing, I'm thinking I should just hang on to my Pathfinder.....


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Boat show attendees, PLEASE post more pics for us non attendees. Thanks in advance


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Shallow Sport X3




















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

The illusive Tiburon and the Epic




















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

SCB from the wetsounds booth




















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

PHINS said:


> I don't think it is going to replace the 21 just add to their portfolio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just left there shop this morning and asked John and he said you can order any of them...they aren't gettting rid of the 21.

Phins...good meeting you this morning!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Same here Spots. Hope to see you on the water soon.

Bryan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Just out of curiosity...is the 22' B going to replace the current 21'? I agree with them not doing much advertising but I think they manage to keep busy enough without it, maybe that is their intentions.
> 
> I love my B240.


I talked to John last night at the show and there was no indication that it will replace the B-210. I had know idea they had built a new B series boat. That B-225 will be my choice. Thought all along the 210 was a little tight and the 240 is a little much for me. Can't wait to build that boat.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone know the price on that Tiburon at the show? I really like this boat.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

The Tiburon was mid 50s as rigged I think.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

g35man said:


> I talked to John last night at the show and there was no indication that it will replace the B-210. I had know idea they had built a new B series boat. That B-225 will be my choice. Thought all along the 210 was a little tight and the 240 is a little much for me. Can't wait to build that boat.


I agree with you on the 210 being a little tight, I love the room of my 240. I think the 225 will be a great in between! Can't wait to see some pics of one.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> I agree with you on the 210 being a little tight, I love the room of my 240. I think the 225 will be a great in between! Can't wait to see some pics of one.


Here you go! Bad to the bone.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Winters97gt said:


> :bounce::an4:


Lot of those pos boats for sale right now in the classifieds.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Walter said:


> Lot of those pos boats for sale right now in the classifieds.


I meant POC.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Y what happen man?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Only problem I ever had is prop which no big deal 
Nice boats and they run skinny and not cheap. I bought my boat shoalwater Florida Glyn super nice guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

efish said:


> Y what happen man?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? I said there are a lot of Port O'Connor boats for sale.

MMmmm good post Tanto me like new boat....go fast to.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

efish said:


> Only problem I ever had is prop which no big deal
> Nice boats and they run skinny and not cheap. I bought my boat shoalwater Florida Glyn super nice guy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm...skinny not cheap...nice boat...not buy boat yet....buy boat from guy not nice...closed now.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Remember you don't have to buy. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Pale face force buy....not happy....gone now.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Aite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Walter said:


> Lot of those pos boats for sale right now in the classifieds.


Spent all day there again today. Decided against this boat. Just no storage room....


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks UT for the price information. I guess I better not go to the boat show.


----------



## Mr. Stickers (May 28, 2013)

Just received an e mail from John at Sport Marine ( JH PERFORMANCE ) they do have a Outlaw 185 for demo, but it only has a115 hp on it right now, they have not yet ran one with a 150 SHO, but plan to, to see how she handles & if they are going to rate it for that much HP......... If they do he said it would be in the $ 37K range

Looks like I'm gonna demo a boat this weekend.....get back with results


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Mr. Stickers said:


> Just received an e mail from John at Sport Marine ( JH PERFORMANCE ) they do have a Outlaw 185 for demo, but it only has a115 hp on it right now, they have not yet ran one with a 150 SHO, but plan to, to see how she handles & if they are going to rate it for that much HP......... If they do he said it would be in the $ 37K range
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna demo a boat this weekend.....get back with results


John said that they sold a couple at the boat show, just not the one that they brought. It is a very nice looking boat at a very good price point.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Stickers said:


> Just received an e mail from John at Sport Marine ( JH PERFORMANCE ) they do have a Outlaw 185 for demo, but it only has a115 hp on it right now, they have not yet ran one with a 150 SHO, but plan to, to see how she handles & if they are going to rate it for that much HP......... If they do he said it would be in the $ 37K range
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna demo a boat this weekend.....get back with results


 Man I been looking at the set up let me know how it rides 
Thanks
Mac


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I was at Sport Marine today and if anyone is looking for a new B210 with a 150 SHO he will make you a great deal on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

PHINS said:


> I was at Sport Marine today and if anyone is looking for a new B210 with a 150 SHO he will make you a great deal on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be a sweet set up with a TRP lower unit!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

18' for 37k good god outrageous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> 18' for 37k good god outrageous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, pretty crazy. I went into this year having full intentions on buying a brand new boat, and I still may, but after checking out all the different makes and models yesterday at the show, I couldn't find that "perfect" boat. I'm one of those guys that likes to go to the lake as much as the coast, thought the Pure Bay would be the answer, but as many times as I got myself in a bind over the years in shallow water, I'd really be screwed in one of those. Think I may just find a 3-4 yr old one with some warranty left at a reasonable price and try it out, if I don't like it, I'll sell it to the next guy. If I buy new and don't like it, I know I would take a beating selling it.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

g2outfitter said:


> 18' for 37k good god outrageous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Nice single axle aluminum trailer $2500
Yamaha SHO 150 $13,000
Yamaha harness, gauges and install $1500
GPS $1000
Power pole pro $1500
Minkota 80lbs trolling motor $1200
4 batteries $600
battery charger $250
low end stereo $600
labor to put it all together $1500

That is close to 24k give or take so 13 or 14 for an 18.5'L x 8' wide doesn't sound off. I saw one of the Freedom cats and it was similarly priced. Both are all composite boats which may make them a little more expensive?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

ut755ln said:


> Nice single axle aluminum trailer $2500
> Yamaha SHO 150 $13,000
> Yamaha harness, gauges and install $1500
> GPS $1000
> ...


When you break it down its even more outrageous.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

ut755ln said:


> Nice single axle aluminum trailer $2500
> Yamaha SHO 150 $13,000
> Yamaha harness, gauges and install $1500
> GPS $1000
> ...


I was going off what was said in earlier post. No extras were mentioned. Even taken one rigged at show and adding what you mentioned. Minus controls etc... your pushing same cost. I can see paying that for a 20-21' but no 18. I paid less for many of my 21' boats rigged to the gill including my haynie cat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hell, I never thought I'd buy a truck that stickered out at $65K either. Toys ain't cheap.....


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

g2outfitter said:


> 18' for 37k good god outrageous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 I got mine boat 22 ft, motor 175hp and trailer for 39k last year (boat show price). Then added 8k in extras.


----------



## Mr. Stickers (May 28, 2013)

PHINS said:


> I was at Sport Marine today and if anyone is looking for a new B210 with a 150 SHO he will make you a great deal on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What year, how many hrs........& what is a good deal ???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> 18' for 37k good god outrageous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Not really

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cjohnson82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Originally Posted by PHINS 
I was at Sport Marine today and if anyone is looking for a new B210 with a 150 SHO he will make you a great deal on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
What year, how many hrs........& what is a good deal ???

I'm going to wildly guess zero hours, considering he said the word new


----------



## Mr. Stickers (May 28, 2013)

Hmmmm sorry missed the NEW part, but thanks anyway


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

It's new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody know what motor size they rated the JH B22.5 for?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Did John give performance numbers? Got a buddy of mine whos dad wants a JH and would be a littler easier on the pocket book for him.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Agdud07 said:


> Did John give performance numbers? Got a buddy of mine whos dad wants a JH and would be a littler easier on the pocket book for him.


Low 50's with that 200 on back. Talked to John and Neels who is the owner of the first one. I want this boat now instead of the B210 for the room. Sweet boat.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

g35man said:


> Low 50's with that 200 on back. Talked to John and Neels who is the owner of the first one. I want this boat now instead of the B210 for the room. Sweet boat.


I was wondering why they didn't put trim tabs on it from the first pictures but now after seeing this picture I can see why with the key slot transom.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Would like to strap a 200 sho on the back of one.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

What are they asking for it? I have the B24 with a 250 SHO so I'm assuming mid to high 30s?


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Agdud07 said:


> What are they asking for it? I have the B24 with a 250 SHO so I'm assuming mid to high 30s?


 $43,695 for this one at the show.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow prices have changed! I guess I got my boat at the right time.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Agdud07 said:


> Wow prices have changed! I guess I got my boat at the right time.


X2


----------



## CopeKB (Jul 2, 2012)

Brete said:


> Y'all stay away from my next boat. I'm going after it next week......:biggrin:
> 
> Guide buddy sent me this pic before they opened the doors.....


So why didn't you end up getting this Outlaw?


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

That boat, exact boat/motor/trailer is for sale still.


----------



## CopeKB (Jul 2, 2012)

CopeKB said:


> Winters97gt said:
> 
> 
> > That boat, exact boat/motor/trailer is for sale still.
> ...


----------

